
Boston is first major U.S. city to open source its website - frostmatthew
http://www.routefifty.com/2016/10/boston-open-source-website/132720/
======
tigarcia
This is a great first step to make government applications a little bit more
functional. I would absolutely fix some bugs on a city website after I get
frustrated with it.

